

The Chances of Another Chernobyl Before 2050? 50%, Say Safety Specialists - lotsofmangos
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/536886/the-chances-of-another-chernobyl-before-2050-50-say-safety-specialists/

======
drallison
The methodology for this forecast is wrong, the sample size is much much too
small, and the conclusions about risks make no sense.

